

Social Networks for Developers - thinkingserious
http://blog.thembid.com/index.php/2007/07/13/social-networks-for-developers/
Here are ten social networks every developer should check out.
======
marketer
Most of these are online communities, but not exactly social networks, at
least in the facebook sense. Advogato is close, but it focuses on open source.

~~~
thinkingserious
I was thinking more in the Digg sense.

